# Finally found tripe!



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel like I've been looing FOREVER, with no luck.

I found a pet food place in Sydney that can get tripe, but can't ship it to me (4 1/2 hours north of Sydney). I decided if I couldn't find it anywhere else, I would try to arrange to pick some up next time we're down that way, but that certainly wasn't going to be a good solution for all the time.

Found a place an hour away (which is nothing here, I drive 45 minutes to most things, since we live in a rural area) that does all grass fed meats, butchers their own, etc. Will deliver meat at no extra cost to my area. They refuse to sell me green tripe.

Asked my raw friendly butcher (only about 20 minutes away). Said they're not allowed to bring it into the shop, because it's not fit for human consumption. Suggested I ask at the pet shop around the corner.

Went up and asked at the pet shop around the corner. She said she would make some phone calls for me, and let me know. I went back in a few times to check. First time, she said their regular supplier already sends all of theirs to Sydney, so she couldn't have any, but she said she'd keep trying. Went back in yesterday, and she said "Didn't my husband call you yesterday? It will be here on Friday!"

I am SOOOO excited! I have 5kg coming, which I should be able to fit in my freezer, but even if I can't, she said they have lots of freezer space there and she can sell it to me 1kg at a time, or whatever I want.

I've been reading on here lately that it's a lot better to get grass fed tripe than grain fed - I'll ask about this when I pick it up tomorrow, but I figure even if it's grain fed tripe, it has to be better than no tripe, right? Dobby hasn't had any issues with grains as far as I can tell, no allergies or anything. I would love to be able to feed all grass fed, humanely raised, etc. meat, but sometimes that's not feasible. 

Anyway, I am super duper excited, and wanted to share!! 

Now, hopefully he will eat it.....


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats :cheer2:

My guys go crazy for tripe but man oh man does it ever stink!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't know whether to congratulate you or give your nose condolences 

I think anything grass fed is better than grain fed.

But, as long as it's green tripe it's a good thing.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

Lmao dork! 
Fingers crossed Dobby is as excited as you this time! Unlike with the chicken feet!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Excellent score. You must have strict rules in Aus about tripe then. Very popular in pet stores here (well not all of them just the ones that sell raw stuff).
I've got a friend homekilling 5 sheep next week and I can have any bits they don't want including tripe, so will have to haul it home and hack it up - not going to be fun but will be interesting.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

> Lmao dork!
> Fingers crossed Dobby is as excited as you this time! Unlike with the chicken feet!


Ugh I know Lizzie! haha I am gonna be PISSED at him if he doesn't eat it. I imagine Oscar will be a very happy boy if that happens though!



sozzle said:


> Excellent score. You must have strict rules in Aus about tripe then. Very popular in pet stores here (well not all of them just the ones that sell raw stuff).
> I've got a friend homekilling 5 sheep next week and I can have any bits they don't want including tripe, so will have to haul it home and hack it up - not going to be fun but will be interesting.


Yeah, it's proven very difficult to find here, so I'm very excited! I'm still hoping it is grass fed, but if not, I'll see if they can get that next time. Otherwise, when we send one of our cows to get butchered, hopefully soon, I am hoping they will let us keep the tripe (and everything else!) from that. I'm just keeping my eyes on freecycle for another freezer, because we won't fit a whole cow in the one we have now, even if it was empty!


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

You are so lucky to find fresh tripe that you can cut yourself-all I can find is ground. It is supposed to be like floss for their teeth when it is not ground! What we will not do for our dogs!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

UGH. Called the pet store to see what time I could pick up the tripe today, and she just called me back and said it didn't come in. Something about them not having enough.
 She said they're still working on it, and she will ring me when it comes in. Blah. I was really excited to feed some tonight.


----------



## davidjmcq (Jul 3, 2013)

*did you ever get the tripe?*



creek817 said:


> UGH. Called the pet store to see what time I could pick up the tripe today, and she just called me back and said it didn't come in. Something about them not having enough.
> She said they're still working on it, and she will ring me when it comes in. Blah. I was really excited to feed some tonight.


Did you ever get your tripe? if so, from where? I'm in Sydney and have no idea where to start looking

thanks


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! I share your joy!


----------

